# Is it level?



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Pistol_Pete said:


> View attachment 16169


drip loop?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

depends on how many drinks I've had. arty:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Meter base needed to be moved up. Kabowler said, "my arms are sooooo tired, as a journey man I am making the call to not rethread that pipe. Just push it up!"


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

225.22

Looks good to me :thumbsup:  NOT!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Pistol_Pete said:


> View attachment 16169


Looks like a Three point saddle....:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't see it from my house. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Arranged to drain.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Pistol_Pete said:


> View attachment 16169


That ain't so bad. :jester:










http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/strut-clips-allow-pvc-move-27793/


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Must have been using a plumbers level. 

I slip people mine every now and then.


----------

